# ooths in a turkey



## wolfman50010 (Oct 27, 2007)

I dont know if this is the place to post this but i found 4 mantis ooths in a storage pouch in the chest of a turkey i shot.Sorry but i dont have any pictures and didnt think about taking them or keeping the otths because they were inside a turkey and all


----------



## Precious (Oct 27, 2007)

That is weird. How big was the bird and where did you bag him? My son shot a 21.5 pound gobbler on his first turkey hunt spring before last. We have a policy of "you shoot it, you eat it" around here and I cook a mean wild turkey breast with olive oil and fresh sage...I think I'm off topic. Anyway, that is really weird.


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2007)

Turkeys will eat alot of things so I am not surprised.


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 28, 2007)

Hatch them!


----------



## wolfman50010 (Oct 28, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> Hatch them!


i did not keep them i will keep them if i find any in the next turkey i shoot

,ive still got one tag


----------



## wolfman50010 (Oct 28, 2007)

Precious said:


> That is weird. How big was the bird and where did you bag him? My son shot a 21.5 pound gobbler on his first turkey hunt spring before last. We have a policy of "you shoot it, you eat it" around here and I cook a mean wild turkey breast with olive oil and fresh sage...I think I'm off topic. Anyway, that is really weird.


the turkey was a hen so i didnt weigh it its cooking as i type


----------



## echostatic (Oct 28, 2007)

wolfman50010 said:


> i found 4 mantis ooths in a storage pouch in the chest of a turkey i shot.


when you say storage pouch what do you mean? o.0


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2007)

echostatic said:


> when you say storage pouch what do you mean? o.0


The turkey ate the ooths.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 29, 2007)

Aww, stupid turkey! I like mantises way better than turkeys!! Grr :angry:


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

You shot a hen? Where are you hunting at? Everywhere I've been it's illegal to shoot hens.


----------



## wolfman50010 (Nov 1, 2007)

Mantis Keeper said:


> You shot a hen? Where are you hunting at? Everywhere I've been it's illegal to shoot hens.


im in ny and i can only kill a hen in the fall


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 2, 2007)

That's funny, that is when they start their laying cycle again. Wonder why they let you get them then?


----------

